# New Enneagram Test



## timeless (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi, I recently made a new enneagram test. You can access it in the top right corner of the screen (where it says Tests.)

Here's a link to the announcement: http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/49401-personalitycafe-enneagram-quiz-new.html


----------



## Third Engine (Dec 28, 2009)

I tried it. Mostly correct, but it came out that my core type is a 6w5, when it really is probably a 6w7. It got the rest of my tritype down pretty close though, so all in all, not a bad quiz.


----------



## timeless (Mar 20, 2010)

Generally speaking, the more complex an understanding a person has about their enneagram tri-type, the less accurate a test can be, so I'm glad to see it was pretty much right.


----------



## Arioche (Aug 5, 2009)

I got 5w4 8w7 4w5.

I've never considered type 5 before, and in fact thought of it as one of the types I'm least likely to be. 

I'm guessing questions for part 2 and 3 was separated between centers? How much emphasis are placed on those as opposed to questions on part 1?


----------



## chaeriean (Jan 18, 2011)

i got 6w5, 1w9, 2w1.


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

*I still think I'm a Nine, over a Five, but interesting results nevertheless. 
*



*You are a Type 5 with a 4 wing: "The Iconoclast"*


Your tritype is 5w4, 9w8, 4w5.

In enneagram theory, you have one type for how you relate to the world (either 8, 9, or 1), one type for how you think (5, 6, 7) and one type for how you see yourself (2, 3, 4.) Your tri-type contains one number from each of these triads. They are listed in the order of how strongly they present in your personality. 

*Your core type (your strongest type) is Type 5 with a 4 wing:*Type Five individuals are cerebral, intelligent, and complex. Type Five is often called the Investigator type, because they are constantly trying to learn more about the world. To a Five, knowledge is power, and knowing more about the world around them makes the world a safer place. It’s common for a Five to withdraw into their own thoughts and ruminate on intricate ideas and concepts. Type Fives, when they are in a growth state, become self-confident and authoritative like a Type Eight. When they are stressed, Type Fives become scattered like an unhealthy Type Seven. You are a Type Five with a Four wing, which means that the cerebral nature of Type Five combines with the creative nature of a Type Four. For this reason, you are likely to challenge established ideas with new and fresh concepts.

*Your second type (your next strongest type) is Type 9 with a 8 wing:* Nines are receptive, easygoing, and loveable. Out of all the types in the Enneagram, they have a special ability to get along with others. For this reason, they’re often skilled mediators, resolving conflicts both within themselves and among others. Nines value peace, especially inner peace, very highly. When in a state of growth, Nines become energetic and driven like Type Threes. When stressed, Nines become anxious like an unhealthy Type Six. You are a Type Nine with an Eight wing, which means that the harmonious traits of the Nine merge with the aggressive traits of the Eight. Inner peace is your goal, but if something is challenging that peace, your Eight wing means that you’ll stand up and deal with the situation assertively and decisively.

*Your third type (the least-used of the three) is Type 4 with a 5 wing:* Type Four individuals are intensely emotionally aware, and often retreat to their rich inner world of concepts and ideas. They are the most artistic type in the Enneagram and driven to create their own, unique identity. Type Fours value authenticity highly and express themselves whenever they can. They are one of the most individualistic types in the Enneagram. Type Fours, when in a state of growth, become principled like Type Ones. When stressed, Type Fours can become clingy like an unhealthy Type Two. You are a Type Four with a Five wing, which means that the individualist nature of a Four combines with the cerebral nature of a Five to make you one of the most creative types in the Enneagram.

Some words that describe you: relaxed, peaceful, harmonious, creative, unique, authentic, emotional, intelligent, cerebral, questioning. 

Want to learn more about your type? An online test can't do it all, so check out the PersonalityCafe.com Enneagram Forums for more information.


----------



## Consistently Inconsistent (Feb 22, 2011)

I got 7w6-3w2-9w8. I think I'm more of a 3w4 than a 3w2, but overall the description seems pretty accurate.


----------



## kateykinz (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks timeless. Like I said on Facebook - top job!


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

Third Engine said:


> I tried it. Mostly correct, but it came out that my core type is a 6w5, when it really is probably a 6w7. It got the rest of my tritype down pretty close though, so all in all, not a bad quiz.


 The same thing happened to me. I was skeptical of the 6w5 type, so I read a little about 6w7. It seemed more accurate. I got 9w1 and 2w1 in my tritype, which sounds about right.


----------



## TheWaffle (Aug 4, 2010)

I got 5w6 1w2 3w4. 

I like it, though I think more hypothetical scenerio questions would make it better.


----------



## Tucken (Dec 13, 2009)

This really worked for me. Got my type and all. Try it out.


----------



## soya (Jun 29, 2010)

It told me my tritype is 4w5, 5w4, 9w1.

Maybe. I'd switch 9 and 5 in that order, though.

Is it common to have a combination like 4w5 / 5w4 in a tritype?


----------



## nikkiannpet (Mar 22, 2011)

phthalocyanine said:


> It told me my tritype is 4w5, 5w4, 9w1.
> 
> Maybe. I'd switch 9 and 5 in that order, though.
> 
> Is it common to have a combination like 4w5 / 5w4 in a tritype?


 I got the exact same thing and found it kinda inaccurate.


----------



## unico (Feb 3, 2011)

I got 4w5, 5w4, 1w9. I believe my tritype is 4w3, 1w2, 6w5


----------



## nottie (Mar 2, 2011)

I got 9w1 7w6 2w1, which I thought sounded pretty accurate.  I wasn't certain about anything beyond 9w1 before the test, so it was very helpful. I think even the ordering was fairly precise.


----------



## alionsroar (Jun 5, 2010)

Your tritype is 9w8, 6w5, 2w3.

Interesting... ok I have to confess I may have tipped the score towards 9w8 purposely... or not... but I wasn't sure about my other types... I haven't really investigated much... thought I might be a 5w6 and 2wX except that this is the second bit of information that has said I might be a 6w5.


----------



## madhatter (May 30, 2010)

First time I took it: 8w7 7w8 3w2. (I am definitely not that intense a person) Second time: 8w7 6w7 3w2. (I'm not outgoing enough to be a 6w7) Third time: 6w5 8w7 3w2. (From this point I'm just trying to get the results I want) Fourth time: 5w4 8w7 3w2. Fifth time: 5w6 8w7 3w2.

8w7 is my gut fix and 3w4 my heart fix. I don't know why my results kept spitting out 3w2, but no matter. So it's not far off, but I honestly I don't think I can take tests anymore without tipping the results.


----------



## PlushWitch (Oct 28, 2010)

I got 
4x *5w4 9w1 4w5*
2x *9w1 5w4 4w5*
1x *9w1 5w4 2w1*

But I'd been told (by people who only knew me from the chat) that I can't have a 5 or 4 in my tritype and that I'm most likely a 6.
So i'm completely at a loss...


----------



## jbking (Jun 4, 2010)

I think I'm a 1w2 at the top not a 9 wing but other than that I think I agree with most of the results though it did seem to want to make me a 6w5 a few times which I can see to some extent but I stick to principles more than people darn it. Anyway here are the results I tend to get most often now:
*
Your core type (your strongest type) is Type 1 with a 9 wing:* Type One individuals have a very finely tuned sense of right and wrong, and they chart the course of their lives by following a righteous path. This doesn’t have to be religious… it can be any set of principles that the Type One finds ethical. Ones are perfectionists, often setting high standards for themselves and others. Type One may very well be the most noble type in the Enneagram. When a Type Two is in a state of growth, they become excited and joyous like a Seven. When a Type Two is stressed, they become emotional and overwhelmed like an unhealthy Type 4. You are a Type One with a Nine wing, which means that the righteous traits of a Type One combine with the peaceful nature of the Type Nine to create a very idealistic personality.

*Your second type (your next strongest type) is Type 6 with a 5 wing:* Type Six individuals are reliable, committed, and security-oriented. They are natural troubleshooters, and are always aware of potential problems. This makes the Type Six anxious, but the anxiety fuels them to resolve their problems. They can range from loyal to rebellious, depending on where they get their security from – if the security is from within, they can be very defiant… if it comes from others, they can be very cooperative and devoted. When a Type Six is in a growth state, they become calm like a Type Nine. When they are stressed, they can become arrogant like an unhealthy Type Three. You are a Type Six with a Five wing, which means that the committed nature of the Six combines with the cerebral nature of the Type Five. As a result, you often excel at concrete thinking and troubleshooting.

*Your third type (the least-used of the three) is Type 4 with a 5 wing:* Type Four individuals are intensely emotionally aware, and often retreat to their rich inner world of concepts and ideas. They are the most artistic type in the Enneagram and driven to create their own, unique identity. Type Fours value authenticity highly and express themselves whenever they can. They are one of the most individualistic types in the Enneagram. Type Fours, when in a state of growth, become principled like Type Ones. When stressed, Type Fours can become clingy like an unhealthy Type Two. You are a Type Four with a Five wing, which means that the individualist nature of a Four combines with the cerebral nature of a Five to make you one of the most creative types in the Enneagram.

Some words that describe you: principled, moralistic, perfectionist, self-critical, creative, unique, authentic, emotional, loyal, reliable, anxious, skeptical.


----------



## Ezra (Mar 19, 2011)

TheWaffle said:


> I got 5w6 1w2 3w4.
> 
> I like it, though I think more hypothetical scenerio questions would make it better.


Agreed - exactly what I thought. If it was more expansive it could be even more accurate and enjoyable, because the format of it is already dynamic and refreshing. It reminds me of the ptypes blogspot one.


----------

